# ITV1 UK Documentary Series



## WildPictures

Looking for British expats who are finding it difficult, or not as they'd expected, in Australia and maybe contemplating going home?

We are making a two-part documentary series for one of the major UK broadcasters (ITV) and are looking to speak to people who are not living the life they dreamed of in Oz and are perhaps thinking of going home. It could be due to money factors, missing family, job issues or anything else.

We would be really interested to hear from people who are deciding what to do for the best, or maybe you've already made your decision? Please get in touch. Feel free to PM me for more info.

Search 'Wild Pictures' for our website to see the kind of programmes we've made - ITV1's 'The Zoo', 'Strangeways' 'Baby Hospital' etc.

We'd love to hear from you.

Thanks

Lucy


----------

